# How to tell what kind of Dry fert you have?



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

So i bought a box of random stuff off someone recently ( needed the light strip, anything else was bonus) and it came with a bag of what i am guessing is some sort of Dry fertilizer. Its a fairly small bag but is priced at 35$ ( which is another reason i think its ferts). The box contained alot of items from island pets unlimited, so i am gonna make a guess that this came from them as well. Unfortunately they shut down so they wont be much help. 
So i was wondering if there was anyway of figuring out what it is short of getting its iron, phosphates, etc tested?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be laterite. It is a naturally occurring iron rich rock that is crushed and then used as a sub layer as an iron source.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good match! im gonna try soaking a small amount of it to see if it dissolves before i try adding it in ( thinking ill go the freeze in an ice tray and add in slowly). This stuff is pretty expensive for such a small bag!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Laterite is not designed to be a water column additive. When using it, you sprinkle it on a bare bottom tank and then add a substrate cap to keep it in the substrate layers below. It is meant as a root absorbed nutrient for plants.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats fair! I did a little quick research on it. I was thinking id freeze some in an ice cube tray and insert it into the gravel before it melts. Since i wont be growing any intensive carpets and will mostly be putting it near my amazon swords.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is frozen won't it float to the surface before it melts?


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

i think you add a bit of water to hold it together and then put the Laterite ice cube into the substrate. Gotta be fairly quick about it though! I've read about it done with DIy ferts (osmocote plus)


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

But what will keep the cube from rising to the surface? Is a Laterite ice cube heavier than water?


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ill be burying it as deep as i can in the substrate. So i am hoping it wont be able to worm its way out of the substrate.


----------

